# amazing shedua



## phinds (Dec 13, 2012)

I just posted this on my site, but thought it was interesting enough to share. I've never seen shedua this good before.

[attachment=14575]
Hey, is that amazing or what? It's stuff like this that REALLY make me envious of you sawyers.


----------



## myingling (Dec 13, 2012)

Man,,Thats is some great lookin wood


----------



## BarbS (Dec 13, 2012)

Incredible. Thanks for sharing that! It must have been like opening a treasure chest. Wow.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 13, 2012)

Never seen one with so much figure as that. Might be a once in a life time find. On another note, thanks to your site, I was able to ID the wood I couldn't remember. It's Jacaranda from Brizil. Looking forward to my poster.


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2012)

hobbit-hut said:


> Never seen one with so much figure as that. Might be a once in a life time find. On another note, thanks to your site, I was able to ID the wood I couldn't remember. It's Jacaranda from Brizil. Looking forward to my poster.



Glad the site helped.

Darn ... I expected you to have gotten the poster already. I sent the confirmation email out almost a week ago. I guess the Xmas mailing season is slowing things down a bit.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 14, 2012)

phinds said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > Never seen one with so much figure as that. Might be a once in a life time find. On another note, thanks to your site, I was able to ID the wood I couldn't remember. It's Jacaranda from Brizil. Looking forward to my poster.
> ...



No, It's not here yet. I'll let you know when it arrives. Thanks


----------



## Patrude (Dec 14, 2012)

phinds said:


> I just posted this on my site, but thought it was interesting enough to share. I've never seen shedua this good before.
> 
> 
> Hey, is that amazing or what? It's stuff like this that REALLY make me envious of you sawyers.



  Oh wow; that's one outstanding speciman of wood, truly a collector grade. I am seeing it as one incredible table top. Whatever it ends up as, it'll be a conversation peice for sure


----------



## phinds (Dec 14, 2012)

Actually, SEVERAL table-tops or whatever. He said the whole log was like that.


----------

